# perl: warning: Falling back to the standard... [Resuelto]

## Yczo

Hola muy buenas, me remito a vosotros por que no encuentro manera de configurar correctamente las locales.

He leído un montón de documentos por que el tema esta archi-tratado, pero no se que hago mal. Con ninguno consigo que el sistema funcione de manera optima, a ver si alguien por favor me puede echar un cable por que llevo varios días con ello y no ha manera.

No consigo ajustar el idioma del sistema con UTF, ni que los archivos que me pasan grabados desde Windows muestren sus acentos de la forma correcta. Lo peor, que el entrono gráfico lo tengo en ingles y que al tratar de compilar algunos programa, entre ellos perl, me da el siguiente error:

```

# perl-cleaner --reallyall

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

   LANGUAGE = (unset),

   LC_ALL = (unset),

   LC_MONETARY = "es_ES.UTF-8@euro",

   LC_COLLATE = "C",

   LC_CTYPE = "es_ES.utf8",

   LANG = "es_ES.UTF-8"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

```

Os muestro el contenido de los ficheros y el orden en que ejecuto los comandos

```

cat /etc/locale.nopurge 

# Following locales won't be deleted from this system

# for example:

es_ES.UTF-8

# localepurge

# cat /etc/locale.gen

#Configuro los idiomas a tener disponibles en el sistema

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

# locale-gen  (no uso LC_ALL por que los documentos dicen que es un error hacerlo)

# cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG=es_ES.utf8        

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_CTYPE=es_ES.utf8

# eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   POSIX

  [3]   es_ES.utf8 *

  [ ]   (free form)

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

y a partir de aqui trato de recompilar perl o glibc y me da el error que describí al principio. Antes de terminar el proceso de compilación lo interrumpo por que asumo que las cosas no van bién.

Documentos que he seguido:

```

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Locales

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/HOWTO/es

y ademas de estos dos básicos por lo mentos otros 10 antiguos en esta página

```

Yo creo que todo está bién; Por favor una ayuda.

Saludos y gracias por adelantadoLast edited by Yczo on Wed Oct 29, 2014 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

que te sale si ejecutas locale en la consola del usuario ?

has ejecutado locale-gen despues de manipular el archivo /etc/locale.gen no?

saluetes

----------

## Yczo

Muchas gracias por contestar; 

Si, siempre hago el locale-gen

```

# locale -a

C

POSIX

es_ES.utf8

# locale

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=es_ES.utf8

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY=es_ES.UTF-8@euro

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba dejando sólo esta línea en /etc/env.d/02locale:

```
LANG=es_ES.utf8
```

Luego:

```
# env-update && source /etc/profile
```

----------

## Yczo

tristemente tengo el mismo problema. Yo no se que puede ser esto. De todas formas gracias por la sugerencia quilosaq. Voy a ver que pasa si re-emergo locale

edito: perdón, esto último que puse no tiene mucho sentido, mas que nada por que no existe un paquete en concreto, parece ser

----------

## Yczo

Resuelto aqui

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7641308.html#7641308

muchas gracias a todos  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

